# Argus Argoflex E Shutter



## JamesD (May 20, 2006)

This one's for you, Charlie.  Some surgery I performed on the Alphax shutter of my Argoflex E.  A little bit of cleaning, and it worked like a champ.  Thought you might like to see the in-progress photos.

Click the thumbnails to make 'em bigger.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 20, 2006)

yikes I have nightmares like that lol..

to be honest I found a easy way to repair most shutter problems... It wont help broken springs but it will solve the sticky shutter most o the time.  Don't need a screw driver either..


----------

